# consiglio su editor html visuale

## KinG-InFeT

allora vorreiavere dei pareri più esperti nel campo, bene espongoil problema:

Quale editor visuale per HTML/CSS (insomma Linguaggii di markup) mi consigliate?

io genericamente uso VIM per quasi tutto, ma ora ho la necessita di software visuali come kompozer, screem ecc..

ora kompozer non melo trova nei reposity gentoo eh vbb, screem per causa delle USE senza gnome (siccome adesso uso fluxbox) e mi dovrebbe installare delle librerie per questo soft siccome è stato progettato per gnome, ultimo è quanta ma dato il suo enorme archivio per compilarlo ci vorrebbero anni data la mia CPU lentina :S

Quindi cosa mi consigliare? al massimo installo screem? voi come vi trovate meglio? (ovvio che molti diranno usa VIM ma ho purtroppo la necessità di utilizzare un editor visuale :S)

Saluti, KinG-InFeT

----------

## Kernel78

diciamo che non essendo prettamente legato a gentoo questo thread starebbe meglio tra le discussioni  :Wink: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah ok perdonatemi...speriamo qualcuno sappia darmi un consiglio ^_^

----------

## ago

direi che ai tempi che usavo gnome e quindi anche gedit, c'era un opzione che ti permetteva di settare il tutto in base al linguaggio che stavi utilizzando, anche se probabilmente il sw era in grado di riconoscerlo da solo...

----------

## KinG-InFeT

sisi ma infatti io gedit lo uso ancora insieme a vim anceh se cambia poco , il problema e che ho bisogno di facilità nel gestire la grafica e il css direttamente sullosschermo ovvero visivamente x questo mi server per velocizzare le cose :S

----------

## Kernel78

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> sisi ma infatti io gedit lo uso ancora insieme a vim anceh se cambia poco , il problema e che ho bisogno di facilità nel gestire la grafica e il css direttamente sullosschermo ovvero visivamente x questo mi server per velocizzare le cose :S

 

hai provato qualche estensione per firefox ?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ehmm no la cosa sarebbe inutile a me serve proprio un editor locale dove lavorare semplciemente sull'interfaccia :S ho aperto un topic dove chiedo aiuto nell'installazione di kompozer :S

----------

## Kernel78

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> ehmm no la cosa sarebbe inutile a me serve proprio un editor locale dove lavorare semplciemente sull'interfaccia :S 

 

scusa perchè sarebbe inutile ?

----------

## ercoppa

Credo che voglia un editor WYSIWYG.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

esatto appunto sto cercando di installare kompozer con l'aiuto di ago88 con un topic e si sta rivelando più drastico del previsto :S

----------

## pierino_89

Non hai preso in considerazione di tirare giù dal sito di kompozer l'archivio dei binari e usare brutalmente quello?

----------

## KinG-InFeT

si ma visto che ci sono i source per gentoo xke non usare quelli?

----------

## pierino_89

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> si ma visto che ci sono i source per gentoo xke non usare quelli?

 Perché non mi sembra che tu ne sia venuto a capo di qualcosa, mentre il pacco dei binari funziona.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## KinG-InFeT

eh perdonami pierino...mi spiegheresti come fare ad installare i binari?

----------

## pierino_89

Io mi sono limitato ad estrarre l'archivio in una cartella nella home e a fare doppio click sul binario. Ma tanto nel readme c'è scritto tutto.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ah grazie ^_^

----------

## CarloJekko

nvu? c'è il binario on line

----------

## KinG-InFeT

vbb kompozer è il relativo per linux

----------

## pierino_89

No: kompozer è il successore di nvu, che è stato abbandonato. Nvu c'è sempre stato anche per linux.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

eh immaginavo, peccato nvu era anche più carino asd cmq tutto risolto  :Very Happy: 

----------

